# failing to find software raid partion

## enmi

I have a setup with two hdd:s setup as instructed in the software raid handbooks, after my latest upgrade and reboot the system currently only mounts the boot partion of the raid1 (md1) but fails to load the root partion (md3). It fails with an cant find fsck error (probably due to not being able to mount the root partion)

Normaly i would just reinstall the system but since i have an LVM2 with 4 hdd:s setup im worried that i would'nt be able to access them after an reinstall. 

Anyone got any ideas?

----------

## xibo

hi

i  guess you are using mdraid then...

first off, fsck is a filesystem check, e.g. it checks/corrects the structure of a ext3 partition - it does not and cannot check the validy of data/content of the files, or any below-partition thingies. mdraid is a software overlay to create a virtual block device that consists of (an) other (virtual) block device(s). a filesystem persists only on a (virtual) block device, so to fsck it's the same whether you are checking for a ext4 filesystem consistency on a mdraid or on a "real" hard disk partition.

if you created a raid array using something the likes of

mdadm --create /dev/md3 --raid-devices=2 --level=1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1

so, if your raid array is failing to start up, you should first check the partition type of /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 - it's supposed to be 0xfd ( linux software raid autodetect ), and also whether your kernel supports raid autodetection ( at the raid + lvm config ).

if it's still not working, try

mdadm --scan

to generate configurations, or

mdadm --detail --scan > /etc/mdadm.conf

to rewrite the config file.

ultimately, also watch the output of dmesg conserning your raid - e.g. it could fail to start if two disks are broken in a raid-5 or something like that...

----------

## enmi

The problem is that its failing during boot. so i have no possible way of checking the system. If i boot from the gentoo cd. i can fdisk /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and they are correctly setup. But i cant verify the mdraid.

The system has worked before.

----------

## xibo

if it's the boot disk you used while creating the raid array it has raid support by itself.

check the boot disk kernel's dmesg. should contain something like

```

.......

[    0.467995] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1                                                                     

[    0.468075] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6                                                                     

[    0.468174] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5                                                                     

[    0.468249] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4                                                                     

[    0.469803] cpuidle: using governor ladder                                                                                   

[    0.471360] cpuidle: using governor menu                                                                                     

[    0.472943] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.                                                                            

[    0.474583] TCP cubic registered                                                                                             

[    0.476204] Initializing XFRM netlink socket                                                                                 

[    0.478193] NET: Registered protocol family 10                                                                               

[    0.480085] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver                                                                                  

[    0.482014] NET: Registered protocol family 17                                                                               

[    0.483864] NET: Registered protocol family 15                                                                               

[    0.925236] ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    0.930659] ata7.00: ATA-8: WDC WD7500AACS-00D6B1, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133                                                    

[    0.932632] ata7.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)                                                     

[    0.938377] ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    1.167030] ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    1.167040] ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    1.167058] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    1.167072] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    1.167088] ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    1.167103] ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    1.179828] ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, ST6OA31B, max UDMA/133                                                  

[    1.179841] ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, ST6OA31B, max UDMA/133                                                  

[    1.179850] ata3.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, ST6OA31B, max UDMA/133                                                  

[    1.179869] ata6.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, ST6OA3AA, max UDMA/133                                                  

[    1.179890] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA                                                

[    1.179897] ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA                                                

[    1.179901] ata6.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA                                                

[    1.179939] ata5.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, ST6OA3AA, max UDMA/133                                                  

[    1.179942] ata5.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA                                                

[    1.198942] ata1.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA                                                

[    1.199313] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    1.203077] ata4.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721010SLA360, ST6OA31B, max UDMA/133                                                  

[    1.205203] ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA                                                

[    1.205222] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    1.205421] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    1.205426] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    1.213551] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    1.215568] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    1.215630] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72101 ST6O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    1.215911] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)                                          

[    1.215936] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72101 ST6O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    1.215948] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    1.215950] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    1.215968] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    1.216089]  sda:                                                                                                            

[    1.216193] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)                                          

[    1.216290] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72101 ST6O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    1.216306] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    1.216308] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    1.216327] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    1.216551] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)                                          

[    1.216592] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    1.216594] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    1.216610] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    1.216669]  sdb:                                                                                                            

[    1.216733]  sdc: sda1                                                                                                       

[    1.252365]  sdb1                                                                                                            

[    1.252436] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72101 ST6O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    1.252547] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    1.252625] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)                                          

[    1.252656] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    1.252659] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    1.252675] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    1.267691]  sdc1                                                                                                            

[    1.267806] scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72101 ST6O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    1.267947] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    1.268059] sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)                                          

[    1.268089] sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    1.268091] sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    1.268108] sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    1.284161] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72101 ST6O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    1.284174]  sdd:                                                                                                            

[    1.284316] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    1.285173]  sde:                                                                                                            

[    1.293226] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)                                          

[    1.293358] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD7500AACS-0 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    1.293525] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] 1465149168 512-byte logical blocks: (750 GB/698 GiB)                                           

[    1.293557] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    1.293559] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    1.293577] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    1.293739]  sdg: sde1                                                                                                       

[    1.314342]  sdg1 sdg2 sdg3 sdg4                                                                                             

[    1.314396] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    1.314398] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    1.314418] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    1.314506] sd 4:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    1.326467]                                                                                                                  

[    1.329593]  sdd1                                                                                                            

[    1.332771]  sdf:                                                                                                            

[    1.332979] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    1.333051] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    1.348821]  sdf1                                                                                                            

[    1.352291] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    1.749071] ata8: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    1.764372] ata8.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AAVS-00ZTB0, 01.01B01, max UDMA/133                                                    

[    1.767638] ata8.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)                                                      

[    1.777297] ata8.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    1.780677] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAVS-0 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    1.784301] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)                                            

[    1.787763] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    1.791169] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    1.791187] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    1.794718]  sdh: sdh1                                                                                                       

[    1.806820] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdh] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    2.240065] ata9: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)                                                           

[    2.624296] ata9.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AAVS-00ZTB0, 01.01B01, max UDMA/133                                                    

[    2.627798] ata9.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)                                                      

[    2.637470] ata9.00: configured for UDMA/133                                                                                 

[    2.641114] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAVS-0 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                     

[    2.644998] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdi] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)                                            

[    2.648775] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdi] Write Protect is off                                                                           

[    2.652438] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdi] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                        

[    2.652456] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdi] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                          

[    2.656226]  sdi: sdi1                                                                                                       

[    2.666954] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdi] Attached SCSI disk                                                                             

[    2.950033] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)                                                                   

[    2.953639] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect                                                    

[    2.957253] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect                                                                 

[    2.960988] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.                                                                                   

[    3.147900] md: Scanned 9 and added 9 devices.                                                                               

[    3.151412] md: autorun ...                                                                                                  

[    3.154863] md: considering sdi1 ...                                                                                         

[    3.158301] md:  adding sdi1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.161689] md:  adding sdh1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.165006] md: sdf1 has different UUID to sdi1                                                                              

[    3.168370] md: sdd1 has different UUID to sdi1                                                                              

[    3.171720] md:  adding sdg1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.175030] md: sde1 has different UUID to sdi1                                                                              

[    3.178326] md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdi1                                                                              

[    3.181567] md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdi1                                                                              

[    3.184764] md: sda1 has different UUID to sdi1                                                                              

[    3.188052] md: created md1                                                                                                  

[    3.191190] md: bind<sdg1>                                                                                                   

[    3.194256] md: bind<sdh1>                                                                                                   

[    3.197266] md: bind<sdi1>                                                                                                   

[    3.200223] md: running: <sdi1><sdh1><sdg1>                                                                                  

[    3.203352] raid1: raid set md1 active with 3 out of 3 mirrors                                                               

[    3.213205] md1: bitmap initialized from disk: read 15/15 pages, set 44 bits                                                 

[    3.216167] created bitmap (233 pages) for device md1                                                                        

[    3.231084] md1: detected capacity change from 0 to 500105150464                                                             

[    3.234144] md: considering sdf1 ...                                                                                         

[    3.237072] md:  adding sdf1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.239952] md:  adding sdd1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.242770] md:  adding sde1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.245522] md:  adding sdc1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.248229] md:  adding sdb1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.250874] md:  adding sda1 ...                                                                                             

[    3.253456] md: created md0                                                                                                  

[    3.256023] md: bind<sda1>                                                                                                   

[    3.258584] md: bind<sdb1>                                                                                                   

[    3.261080] md: bind<sdc1>                                                                                                   

[    3.263526] md: bind<sde1>                                                                                                   

[    3.265929] md: bind<sdd1>                                                                                                   

[    3.268338] md: bind<sdf1>                                                                                                   

[    3.270736] md: running: <sdf1><sdd1><sde1><sdc1><sdb1><sda1>                                                                

[    3.273311] raid5: device sdf1 operational as raid disk 5                                                                    

[    3.275833] raid5: device sdd1 operational as raid disk 1                                                                    

[    3.278312] raid5: device sde1 operational as raid disk 4                                                                    

[    3.280759] raid5: device sdc1 operational as raid disk 2                                                                    

[    3.283161] raid5: device sdb1 operational as raid disk 0                                                                    

[    3.285510] raid5: device sda1 operational as raid disk 3                                                                    

[    3.288244] raid5: allocated 6372kB for md0                                                                                  

[    3.290556] raid5: raid level 6 set md0 active with 6 out of 6 devices, algorithm 2                                          

[    3.292867] RAID5 conf printout:                                                                                             

[    3.295110]  --- rd:6 wd:6                                                                                                   

[    3.297330]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdb1                                                                                           

[    3.299523]  disk 1, o:1, dev:sdd1                                                                                           

[    3.301633]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc1                                                                                           

[    3.303712]  disk 3, o:1, dev:sda1                                                                                           

[    3.305741]  disk 4, o:1, dev:sde1                                                                                           

[    3.307715]  disk 5, o:1, dev:sdf1                                                                                           

[    3.316869] md0: bitmap initialized from disk: read 15/15 pages, set 3 bits                                                  

[    3.318856] created bitmap (233 pages) for device md0                                                                        

[    3.329823] md0: detected capacity change from 0 to 4000808697856                                                            

[    3.331847] md: ... autorun DONE.                                                            

.......

```

----------

## soth

I'm having the same problem. 

Booting with livecd, I can start the arrays ok and also mount them and chroot into the system. 

When booting, I also get the message "Assuming udev failed since no /dev/zero" or something to that effect. (tried to google that too extensively, no avail at all). 

Example output of dmesg:

```

md: bind<sdb3>

md: bind<sda3>

raid1: raid set md3 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

md: md5 stopped.

 md3: unknown partition table

```

and further down:

```

EXT4 FS on md3, internal journal on md3:8

EXT4-fs: delayed allocation enabled

EXT4-fs: file extents enabled

EXT4-fs: mballoc enabled

EXT4-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT4-fs: barriers enabled

kjournald2 starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

```

Then comes the 

```

fsck.ext4 /dev/md3 no such device

```

I have tried changing kernels and removing all special mount options for the file system. 

bootargs: 

```

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/md3 md3=/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3 rootflags=data=journal

```

mdadm.conf:

```

ARRAY /dev/md1 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=e99b8321:5439641d:5b302492:5f956523

ARRAY /dev/md2 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=71b16522:de949219:cd159370:80c39d5f

ARRAY /dev/md3 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=9f5271a7:130b048f:f85a0622:3d71bab7

ARRAY /dev/md5 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=2876051d:ac7ea7af:3f13e33d:a7ffb2a9

ARRAY /dev/md6 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=909a6534:fc7c4895:6c3af566:6408a068

ARRAY /dev/md7 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=a9eece4a:e9881c24:30fb3bbd:03292a1f

ARRAY /dev/md8 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=0.90 UUID=6345a9e3:c8c14c47:c5ff4b9c:0d16a2f2

```

----------

## soth

Going with openrc and unstable udev makes the devices appear. Don't know how to solve OT.

----------

## soth

FWIW, only thing I can think of that caused udev to stop working in this case was the baselayout upgrade sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 -> (sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13

----------

## honeymak

u can verify the raid

try explore mdadm command modes

u need to assemble it manually

or

try sysresccd

 :Wink: 

----------

## richard.scott

I had this happen too.

My system had a RAID1 /boot and LVM on RAID1 for / (root).

I had recently upgraded udev which required me to remove device-mapper and now it won't boot!

and yes, I can boot with a LiveCD and re-create the raid and mount the lvm.

Try downgrading UDEV and re-installing device-mapper?

----------

## ZMaroti

I have something similar, though I don't use lvm just have one disk but a custom kernel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6053070.html

I could also boot in with a rescue CD and see that my partitions are all intact and fine, just booting stops on udev, it simply does not finds the devices (including /dev/sda) so boot stops on e3fsck sazing there is no partition and it drops me into single usermode.

I tried to downgrade to older udev but nothing changed, I am still stuck with the error.

----------

## soth

Let me guess - in the single user mode there are no /dev/sdaX devices? 

Tried to go with openrc? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## ZMaroti

no I have baselayout-1 still I checke dthat openrc is still masked as unstable so I'd like to fix my "stable" system first.

Also I would need some extra work to fetch those files and figure out all dependencies from a rescue cd and copy them to the file system and then reboot back to single user, do emerge etc.

----------

## soth

After spending about a full day ~8 hours trying to fix udev with by baselayout-1 and then switching to baselayout-2 in under half an hour required much less work for me. I am now running two systems with baselayout-2, one them since dec 2008 with no issues. 

I am getting kind of curious what bugs are stopping baselayout-2 from going stable, maybe this one https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270646

----------

## honeymak

btw, if u are not using "hardware" raid.....u don't need device-mapper => dmraid

some SATA/IDE mobo may lead to the fake around dmraid

my one is jmicron that doesn't really work properly

and in AHCI mode, the device counting can be problematic

u just genkernel --mdadm --lvm --oldconfig all

i tried this with recent udev stuff

and the grub line is

kernel /boot/vmlinuz dolvm root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sdX vga=791

initrd /boot/initrd.img

but i don't have my / on /dev/mdX device.....coz i still don't figure out how to do it properly yet

 :Embarassed: 

----------

